
RIP Mrdocs (1963–2019) - Tomte
https://www.scribus.net/r-i-p-mrdocs-1963-2019/
======
gcb0
> A quick hop on Google, yielded a home page with Scribus 0.3.6, a Quark-like
> DTP program which had just started to be developed. So, download, do the
> ./configure bit and splat: Scribus won’t compile. I fire off a quick e-mail
> with the gobbly-gook error message I had yet to understand and surprisingly
> just 20 minutes later a polite reply explaining the error of my ways. Good
> sign…

today one will reach a stackoverflow page with a similar error, but won't be
able to comment because they lack account privileges, then will try to post a
question and be hit with an unsolvable captcha[1] and give up.

[1] [https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/75965/the-
recaptcha...](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/75965/the-recaptcha-
has-become-too-difficult-for-humans-to-solve)

------
dang
If the site is still down,
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190322200152/https://www.scrib...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190322200152/https://www.scribus.net/r-i-
p-mrdocs-1963-2019/) has the page.

------
cozzyd
Scribus is an underrated project, and has very good documentation. Now I know
why. RIP.

